# Nixon RDTA 1.5



## Kalashnikov (19/11/17)

Hi Everyone.

I have been searching high and low for the Nixon BF RDTA 1.5
I have only seen this on 3fVape. I really think any vendor who brings this in will have many buyers for it as these bf rdtas are really amazing on squonk mods especially as this is a single coil.



http://www.3fvape.com/rebuildable-a...?search_query=bf+rdta&results=31#.WhEgxEqWabg

View attachment 113694


Use it, dont use it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Hi Everyone.
> 
> I have been searching high and low for the Nixon BF RDTA 1.5
> I have only seen this on 3fVape. I really think any vendor who brings this in will have many buyers for it as these bf rdtas are really amazing on squonk mods especially as this is a single coil.
> ...



I couldn't resist, have to try this one. I have a few coming in Silver and Black

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> I couldn't resist, have to try this one. I have a few coming in Silver and Black


Can I purchase 1 from you if your selling


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> Can I purchase 1 from you if your selling


Absolutely, I'll have them up on the website as soon as they arrive.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/11/17)

BumbleBee said:


> Absolutely, I'll have them up on the website as soon as they arrive.


You're a legend! Could you maybe update this thread soon as you have them up? So I can grab 1 right away


----------



## JB1987 (21/11/17)

Oh this looks good, I definitely need to give this a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/11/17)

Kalashnikov said:


> You're a legend! Could you maybe update this thread soon as you have them up? So I can grab 1 right away


Will do 

Looking at roughly the endish of next week

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/12/17)

Here you go chaps, the Nixons can be found here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (13/12/17)

This tank has amazing flavour off ridiculously small builds . running at 25W .flavour is amazing . I would suggest using another drip tip as the stock one is quite small , airflow is very very smooth . gotta thank @BumbleBee for brining this in . perfect for squonk setups .

http://vapeguy.co.za/GAS-Mods-Nixon-RDTA

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

How's the Nixon going @Kalashnikov ?
Am curious and interested because i think this sounds like my kind of vape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (21/12/17)

Silver said:


> How's the Nixon going @Kalashnikov ?
> Am curious and interested because i think this sounds like my kind of vape


Im really really enjoying it. This tank is really all about simple builds. as it vapes perfect in the 20-30w range. The wicking holes are a bit small so it requires you to thin out your cotton a lot. i think you would really enjoy the airflow on this. A perfected restricted lung vape wide open and can definitely do mouth to lung well with airflow shut right down. Been using it as a daily since getting it. Great flavour tank.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------

